# I need Adjustment Wizard 2 ! Problem connected with error 0001002d



## Shortykrk (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello ! I'm having a huge issue with my Texjet based on Epson 4880 - yesterday appeared error # 0001002d.

I'll write what i already know:

According to service book for this model, i know that this happens when you let the error "maintenance req. 0040" go for too long and it means that's the end of cleaning unit life. 

In that case you have to reset the cleaning unit counter:
Screenshot from Epson 4880 service book pdf

And here's the problem ! I dont have this "Adjustment Wizard 2" program for Epson 4880... i read on this forum that it was available to download from Epson.us website, but it's not anymore...

I know for sure that cleaning unit is ok, becouse i changed this unit 3 times already, last time was 6 months ago. I just did't know that when you are changing it, you have to reset this counter.

So can someone send me this program? 
Or maybe i dont know about other procedure to delete this error ?

Thanks for any help !


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Epson Pro 4880 Adjustment Program with NVRAM Utility included - Service Manuals download service


----------



## Shortykrk (Dec 1, 2013)

Allright guys, my problem is solved.
I'll share it with you here becouse i know that it's a nightmare when you can't print ...and you gonna save 80$ becouse other option is to buy "Adjustment Wizard 2" from 2manuals.com like Smalzstein wrote (dzięki za info).

All you have to do is reset cleaning and CR motor counter ( i did like this, maybe just cleaning counter is enough )

In Epson 4880, resetting counters is not available in normal service menu ( you can acces this menu by pressing and holdnig on the front panel: <left> + <down> + <up> and then <power ON> )

The trick is that in Epson 4880 there's also second service menu "Self testing 2" , and that's the place where you can find option to reset any counter in Epson 4880 (or NVRAM things etc.) - you can acces this menu by pressing and holding: <pause/bin> + <down> + <right/menu> and then <power ON>, look there for option "reset counters", choose counter you want to reset and press <right/menu> button to EXEC.

ENJOY YOUR PRINTER AGAIN !


----------



## deluxedistro (May 30, 2009)

Hello, I have the same issue with my DTG Viper, when I hold down the 3 buttons <left> + <down> + <up> and then <power ON> ) it works...but when I try your 2nd option for Self Testing 2 option it doesn't work....any ideas???


----------



## Shortykrk (Dec 1, 2013)

I know that there are couple of firmware versions in Epson 4880, resetting this counter in some versions is possible from this first combination menu, in my case it was this second menu...i read also somewhere that this menus are turned off and access to reset this counters is only through software "Adjustment Wizard 2". I dont know how DTG Viper is working (I have Texjet), maybe button interface is different or it have custom firmware ?


----------



## deluxedistro (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, any idea on how to get the Adjustment wizard software????


----------



## Shortykrk (Dec 1, 2013)

From here, on discount already from 80$ to 50$ 

Epson Pro 4880 Adjustment Program with NVRAM Utility included - Service Manuals download service


----------



## storetex (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi everyone

In my case I solved the problem accesing at selftesting 2 pressing and hold "pause" + "forward" + "menu" and power on. I have a DTG viper and first appear "req mant 0040" message. A month later "0001002D error" and stop printing. Problem solved!!.

Enjoy


----------

